# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Cpoworks's Shaman/Monk profiles

## cpowroks

New thread http://goo.gl/FWiEv

----------


## cpowroks

Note, You might get a Lua error on the Windwalker one. Its just how i coded a few abilities but it still works. Ill get around to fixing it soon.

----------


## SHJordan

Are you making resto profiles? What data do we need to use?

----------


## cpowroks

Probaly not, and theres no data file needed to run these profiles.

----------


## SHJordan

> Probaly not, and theres no data file needed to run these profiles.


Ok, ty for the fast reply!

----------


## chipeat

cpowroks,

+rep for you. I love your enh profile - very solid. I've only modified it slightly to fit my own simcraft recommended priority list.

Great work man.

-C

----------


## cpowroks

new build for ele is up
now supports updating in pqr

----------


## odano1988

ill give it a run tonight for a few hours and see what I end up with. Thanks for the quick support man.

----------


## Koalemos

Really like the enhance profile. Now if I could just find a resto one.

Thanks for all the hard work.

----------


## ace99ro

just gave v7 of the enhance a try , with cd enabled it only pops ascendace , no fire totem , no spirits , no stormlash , checked the profile and the abilities are there , just does not use them

----------


## aylak

What should I do with it monk profile also runs on dummy?

----------


## cpowroks

> just gave v7 of the enhance a try , with cd enabled it only pops ascendace , no fire totem , no spirits , no stormlash , checked the profile and the abilities are there , just does not use them



Oooops. Fixed a stupid mistake. fix should be up soon. im also adding in earth elemental with CDs

----------


## Shayden85

```
Message: [string "Chi = UnitPower("player",12)  ..."]:9: attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value
Time: 10/13/12 23:12:49
Count: 1710
Stack: [string "Chi = UnitPower("player",12)  ..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: _ = "Tiger Power"
_ = ""
_ = "Interface\Icons\ability_monk_tigerpalm"
TPstack = 3
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 200654.184
(*temporary) = 200654.184
(*temporary) = "target"
(*temporary) = 130320
(*temporary) = "PLAYER"
(*temporary) = "attempt to perform arithmetic on a nil value"
```

----------


## cpowroks

Yeah, im aware of that error. It dosnt stop the profile from working it just happens because i didnt put a check for null integers

----------


## cpowroks

updated ele profile. added profile with healing spells included, useful for dailies, ect. Also fixed Lava Beam

----------


## Shayden85

> Yeah, im aware of that error. It dosnt stop the profile from working it just happens because i didnt put a check for null integers


Ok, are you gonna fix it or can i fix it my self ? if so, how ?

----------


## blackvoid

Any chance you'll be making Enhance or Elemental PvP?

----------


## Zyraxian

> updated ele profile. added profile with healing spells included, useful for dailies, ect. Also fixed Lava Beam


Any chance you could add Healing Stream Totem to the healing profile? At the moment it only has Tide.

----------


## cpowroks

> Any chance you could add Healing Stream Totem to the healing profile? At the moment it only has Tide.


yeah sure
(10 char)

----------


## Envision

Awesome work Cpowroks! 
Elemental:
I have noticed that if its in the middle of say going from FS to LvB and before I can cast LvB I have to move it will no cast LBs on the move. Anyway to fix this?

----------


## cpowroks

> Awesome work Cpowroks! 
> Elemental:
> I have noticed that if its in the middle of say going from FS to LvB and before I can cast LvB I have to move it will no cast LBs on the move. Anyway to fix this?


Just Added a Fix. Its untested because the servers are down but im 99% sure it will work

----------


## cpowroks

> Any chance you'll be making Enhance or Elemental PvP?


If i do, what are you looking for/want in it. I dont pvp that much.

----------


## blackvoid

Thanks for the sweet profiles and your hard work! I was wondering if you were planning to do any PvP profiles? Especially enhancement one?  :Smile:

----------


## blackvoid

Wow... I am such a noob. Double post about pvp. Maybe an option to heal teammate rather maelstrom proc dps. Purge like crazy, totem control and perhaps focus hex? I am not too sure haha.

----------


## Zyraxian

> yeah sure
> (10 char)


Hm, I meant something more along the lines of a party-wide check. Something like this (which I adapted from Dominium's ret profile).



```
local myHp = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local tarHp = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local p1Hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party1") / UnitHealthMax("party1")
local p2Hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party2") / UnitHealthMax("party2")
local p3Hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party3") / UnitHealthMax("party3")
local p4Hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party4") / UnitHealthMax("party4")
local p5Hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party5") / UnitHealthMax("party5")



if myHp < 70 then
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5394), "player")
end

if p1Hp < 70 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party1") == false and IsSpellInRange("Healing Surge", "party1") == 1 and not UnitIsEnemy("party1", "player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5394), "party1")
end

if p2Hp < 70 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party2") == false and IsSpellInRange("Healing Surge", "party2") == 1 and not UnitIsEnemy("party2", "player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5394), "party2")
end

if p3Hp < 70 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party3") == false and IsSpellInRange("Healing Surge", "party3") == 1 and not UnitIsEnemy("party3", "player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5394), "party3")
end

if p4Hp < 70 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party4") == false and IsSpellInRange("Healing Surge", "party4") == 1 and not UnitIsEnemy("party4", "player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5394), "party4")
end

if p5Hp < 70 and PQR_IsOutOfSight("party5") == false and IsSpellInRange("Healing Surge", "party5") == 1 and not UnitIsEnemy("party5", "player") then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(5394), "party5")
end
```

I can't figure out how to do this for Healing Tide, though. Needs to check if say 3+ party members are low. Casting Healing Stream when only the player casting is low is a waste.

Also, I noticed couple of problems with the profile.
1: If you're moving, it only casts lightning bolt and doesn't use Fulminate or instant Lava Burst procs!
2: It won't attack some targets (like the orbs in Shado-Pan Monestary), I'm not sure if they count as "hostile targets"?

----------


## cpowroks

> Hm, I meant something more along the lines of a party-wide check. Something like this (which I adapted from Dominium's ret profile).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local myHp = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> local tarHp = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> local p1Hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party1") / UnitHealthMax("party1")
> local p2Hp = 100 * UnitHealth("party2") / UnitHealthMax("party2")
> ...




I really like that code, Ill implement it and fix the while moving stuff today.

----------


## cpowroks

New Ele build up.

includes better moving support and party healing support


Enhance pvp Profile coming Soon.

----------


## Zyraxian

> Enhance pvp Profile coming Soon.


Any update on this? I'm waiting for it to start BG's on my Shamans  :Big Grin: 

PS,

One issue I can see with Dominium's healing code is that, in BG's, it doesn't always put you in the same party if you join as a group. Might be better off using some of the healing code from one of the healer profiles that will target anyone in the party or raid so it's more flexible.

----------


## cpowroks

my wow time ran out so i haven't been able to finish it.

However, i am probably going to rewrite my enhance and elemental profiles and combine then into 1 profile once im done with this pvp profile

----------


## gamingjunkie

One thing I have noticed while using your elemental with heals profile. When I switch it to AOE, it drops framerate for some odd reason. It's fine in single target but when targetting and attacking targets in AOE it will make my FPS drop to 1. Can anyone else test this or confirm it?

----------


## cpowroks

Im probably going to change Aoe to just hold down shift to use CL/Lava beams then use ES < 5 stachs.

but to answer your question, Some time i even get frame drops when using that profile. For me all i did was disable Auntionater(AH mod) because it was causing performance issues with other profiles i use. Sorry if this dosnt help your issues ill try to push a profile with an alternate AoE(hold shift to AoE basically) and see if that helps.

----------


## spawnpl

> One thing I have noticed while using your elemental with heals profile. When I switch it to AOE, it drops framerate for some odd reason. It's fine in single target but when targetting and attacking targets in AOE it will make my FPS drop to 1. Can anyone else test this or confirm it?


I had the same issue but for me Curse Client that was causing my low fps, for some odd reason it was hogging over 50% memory when using with PQR.

----------


## llamageek

Whenever i enable aoe and enter combat im getting this LUA error unsure why(Using the elemental pve profile).


```
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: GetSpellBookItemName(): Invalid spell slot
Time: 10/27/12 13:33:18
Count: 464
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `GetSpellBookItemName'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1451: in function `PQR_GetSpellID'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1437: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:1435>
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "if AoE == true then ..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:
```

----------


## gex00

Hello,

I used your windwalker profile but I had to switch to the Nova Profile since it seems more complete (using Tigereye Brew at 10, Energizing Brew <40 etc..), now Im just wondering if you could somehow implement a PvP windwalker monk profile and maybe make it more complete like Nova's

I would be willing to donate for it.

Thanks for your time

----------


## tatakau

best enh shaman profile around here +rep as suggestion would be nice add a key to heal with Healing surge at maelstrom 5

----------


## e264kk

Very solid profile! Props!

----------


## Envision

Getting massive FPS drop when AOE is active. Not sure if this is a profile or PQR issue.

----------


## tatakau

at elegon in the pillar phase pqr stop work (enh shaman profile) looks like a profile issue

----------


## gamingjunkie

I would love to see a resto profile. I use 2 different profiles currently. The one is good for pvp and the other is very strong for raids. I would enjoy using a profile from you that uses the cd logic like your elemental profile. I feel that the profiles I use are not getting the job done efficiently. It would be a great contribution if you would look into making a resto profile for us healers. While I am here, do you have any news on your AOE rewrite? It seems like multiple people are having the same FPS drops as I first posted about. The single target is flawless. In ilvl 466 healing gear none the less i can sustain 40k with bursts anywhere from 80k-125k depending on the fight. Great profiles so far and I encourage you to keep up the good work. There are people who appreciate what you have done for this community.

----------


## cpowroks

Okay, just released an update for enhance and elemental. 

For elemental i changed the hot keys around.
left shift is now Hold down to AoE
left control is defensives 

My new Enhance profile is in beta but the old one is still there.
Im working on trying to incorporate slash commands into my profile. For example you could type /pqrstatus and it would show if cds/aoe is enabled or disabled. This feature is not in the current build but it might make the next one along with more fine tuning with the rotation. Again if you want to help me out my Paypal is on the first post.

Thanks for using my profile and if you like it hit that rep button.
-Cpo

----------


## Envision

Still getting major FPS drop when aoeing. Droping down to 5fps or lower but fine when I go back to single.

----------


## cpowroks

what profile

mu enh beta one has turrable lag in raids that im going to fix tomorrow

----------


## Envision

Sorry, Using Elemental and Elemental/Heal's both have the issue.

----------


## cpowroks

I might be an issue with lava beams, Ill add a check so it will only cast it when ascendance is up, Hopefully it will fix the lag.

----------


## spawnpl

I tested out the new ele profile and I have to say I'm not liking it. Whenever I hold shift it doesn't aoe, and if it does it only cast one chain-lightning and then lightning bolt right after. Please revert back to the old style just fix the issue that some people are having with the lag.

----------


## cpowroks

You have to keep shift held down for it to use CL/Lavabeams, Im sure i could probaly add the old style back in because i only commented out the AoE code.

Personally i like the on demand AoE code instead of the old "cleave-like" AoE code. However like i said if people want to old style ill put it in because i seemed to have fixed the lag issues.

Ill put it back in in the next build either tonight or tomorrow morning.

----------


## spawnpl

I'm holding shift and it only cast chain-lightning once maybe twice and then keeps spamming lightning bolt. I don't know if this is only happening to me. If you can send me the old style with the fixed lag I'd be grateful.

----------


## cpowroks

Okay released updates for both profiles. Notable changes:
Added slash commands to both. /status 
enhance 2.0 is more stable and no lag at all After i raid on Sunday and it gets my seal of approval i will be removing the beta tag and the old one will not be available for DL.
I added a way to changes what AoE style you want, new style or old. just go in the --- Init --- file and change "oldAoE" to true to use the old cleave style aoe and keep it false for the new style.

----------


## spawnpl

Thanks cpowroks, gonna test the ele profile now and will report back.

----------


## unl0ad

awesome profiles !!! Thank you!

----------


## Ong

Hi there new Profile is excelent!

Just a question isnt it better if you AOE enable that you cast Earthshocks as long there is more then 7 seconds Fireshock active rather then just recast Fireshock all the time?
I tryed to edit it myself but i cant get it to work :confused:

----------


## Envision

New Elemental profiles are really good the lag is gone!

----------


## cpowroks

> Hi there new Profile is excelent!
> 
> Just a question isnt it better if you AOE enable that you cast Earthshocks as long there is more then 7 seconds Fireshock active rather then just recast Fireshock all the time?
> I tryed to edit it myself but i cant get it to work :confused:



Good point, Ive already changed it and and new build it up.

----------


## lulwut

What's the difference between Enhance/Enhance 2.0?

----------


## cpowroks

Enhance 2.0 is a better beta version of my profile.

----------


## Kezzin86

How can I add in an option for soloing? I'd like it to monitor HP and uses 5*mealstrom for healing if low, and frost shock if @ range.

----------


## cpowroks

I haven't added any healing to my enhance profile. i guess i could try to after my raid tonight

----------


## lulwut

> Enhance 2.0 is a better beta version of my profile.


Cheers, figured that was the case. Profile is running great, thanks a bunch!

----------


## roklegend

is there any way i can change the keybinds?

----------


## cpowroks

--- init -- file just cut and paste and remember to comment "--" out the old keybind you changed.


For example you have this in the --init-- file

AoEKey = Isleftcontrolkeydown()
-- = Isleftshiftkeydown()


what you want to do is just swap what every you want to do so if you wanted to change AoE to left shit just do this.

-- = IsLeftControlKeyDown()
AoEKey = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()


not this

= IsLeftControlKeyDown()
AoEKey = IsLeftShiftKeyDown()

if you forget to do -- it will break the profile and dont come qqing to me on the forums.

----------


## cpowroks

Ok i did LFR as Ele and i found a few bugs and Fixed them. new build will be up shortly

----------


## spawnpl

Is it possible to get the ele profile to attack the draw power / pillars on elegon.

----------


## cpowroks

Yeah, Im trying to figure out why its being dumb.

----------


## cpowroks

Released updates for ele and enhance. dont remember what i did mostly minor fixes

----------


## mackall

You never asked me if you could use my code and you probably should of posted this in my thread. and if you would of waited a day you would of known that i already made a enhance profile with healing and shit. GG ****ing impatient retards that want free shit yesterday. You make me sick. 

I did ask you if you check your owned core inbox it is not with this acc.. As my other one had my name and didn't want that posted. as far as what you said above though has nothing to do with me wanting free shit. I made it mainly as a filler for others to use till yours came out or if you wanted to use you could. I didn't take credit and made sure they knew it was yours. Wasn't trying to be a dick but helpful to those looking for a self healing profile... either way it is removed. Props on your profile gj being a dick though

----------


## Kaylo

> Is it possible to get the ele profile to attack the draw power / pillars on elegon.


I had the same problem when I first tried it(first release). I solved it with adding those mobs to the "enh: init" spell and it worked really well until this reset yesterday. Havent had time to really check it out yet but i'm gonna show what i added to that spell in order to get it to attack and do rotation on some other things in MSV aswell(before reset).



```
"Energy Charge", "Cosmic Spark", "Empyreal Focus", "Spirit Totem", "Soul Fragment", "Shadowy Minion"
```

edit: I missed the part where it was ele rotation. Never tried that one but the thing i'm talking aabout is the ability called "--- Init ---". The part with: local mob =

----------


## cpowroks

Okay i think fixed the pillers thing. just update from within PQR or redownload.

----------


## Shelia507

Yeah, im aware of that error. It dosnt stop the profile from working it just happens because i didnt put a check for null integers

----------


## tatakau

........................

----------


## cpowroks

re-download it, either from inside PQR or from my sig. Fixed a few durp mistakes. 


Also my monk profile is getting some love and there will be a new build tonight!!

----------


## chamberlaiy

link becouse don't have blood tap

----------


## spawnpl

Is there a way for it to check if FS is active on the tab target. I noticed that when I tab target to the next mob it casts Lava Burst instead of applying FS before casting which is a dps loss.

----------


## cpowroks

> Is there a way for it to check if FS is active on the tab target. I noticed that when I tab target to the next mob it casts Lava Burst instead of applying FS before casting which is a dps loss.


I suppose i could


Ok new ele/enh builds up. Other then the lava burst thing i dont remember what i changed. Enjoy

----------


## tatakau

the pillers thing also is happening with garalon when you attack the boss, works on legs

----------


## cpowroks

The profiles should work on Garalon no problem. Ive played as enhance and ele on every fight and ive had no problems.

----------


## cpowroks

ok i fixed my ele profile. When trying to make lavaburst only cast on targets with flame shock i forgot a then >.>
also i added xhealpers code for Heroic spirit kings to my enhance profile.

----------


## JohnnyPunani

Thanks for making these cpowroks!

----------


## mackall

Hey, for the heal mode enhance can you add a party/self dispell. I added earthgrab and stonebulwark message me and I can send to you for you to see if you would like to add.

----------


## cpowroks

astral shift is better then stone bulwark and it works well with Shamanistic rage so i probably wont add it in. Also why would you want earth grab in the rotation. I find it more situational so i would just either hold alt (pause) down and cast it or stop the rotation and cast it. However i could possibly add decursing to the self healing profile.


Edit, added untested decursing portion the enhance healing. just post if it works or not, blablabla

----------


## spawnpl

thx cpowroks for the updates.

----------


## mackall

Every works great CPO I did notice when mobbing 5 mans healing profile would hold 5 stacks and not heal unless I was attacking something. Was only an issue with small mobs easy to kill any how so it didn't matter. Also I added Capacitor totem only when AoE is enabled as that is the time it is most used. Your right about earthgrab. Stonebulwark scales with spellpower so guess that would only be viable for resto. Only had 1 night to try it out but everything seem's to be working awesome. Thank you.

----------


## cpowroks

I havent messed with the healing profile to much TBH however if you move it up in the rotation editer above start fight it will do it out of combat

----------


## mackall

K I'll give it a try.

----------


## roklegend

Loving this profile so far as enhance. But im curious if there is a way i can change the Beserk cooldown to be Blood fury as i am an orc. btw with this profile im getting ranks in raids haha, also to make it so it will only use glove enchant when i pop cds for enhance 2.0

----------


## cpowroks

Ok, i added bloodfury and changed it that you only use gloves/trinkets during cds

----------


## roklegend

thanks mate

----------


## darksahde

Thanks for the profile.

----------


## cpowroks

Updated my enhance profile Probaly going to make a Data file.... Soon. but dont worry about it now

----------


## cpowroks

Huge update for my Enhance profile just went live. Added a data file for more fun stuff. For this update just go into the rotation editor and select the profile then click update profile. You will have to do this twice.
once to update the profile with the data file URL and a 2nd time to actually DL the data file.

Also i may have just broke the healing profile if it dosnt work just post something and ill fix it.


PS. pvp profile is so close to being done and its going to be Great!. However I believe i might do what failroad is doing with his profiles. PvE Public PvP private/donate only. 
NOTE: im just thinking this isnt set in stone.

----------


## tatakau

> Huge update for my Enhance profile just went live. Added a data file for more fun stuff. For this update just go into the rotation editor and select the profile then click update profile. You will have to do this twice.
> once to update the profile with the data file URL and a 2nd time to actually DL the data file.
> 
> Also i may have just broke the healing profile if it dosnt work just post something and ill fix it.
> 
> 
> PS. pvp profile is so close to being done and its going to be Great!. However I believe i might do what failroad is doing with his profiles. PvE Public PvP private/donate only. 
> NOTE: im just thinking this isnt set in stone.


looking forward to this, I prefer free obviously but anyway thank you very much for your hard work :-)

----------


## Rocketbird

So enhancement PVP rotation is pretty much same and PVE. It's more about situational use of CD and spells. So lets bring some suggestions here. Then we could think about them and possibility to code it in to rotation.


When PQR 2.20 will be stable it probably would allow to automatically relocate Capacitor Totem with Totemic Projection at your current target/focus target feet when charging time is right about to end.

----------


## azergod

is it me or is profile /w healing not workign for enhancement?

----------


## cpowroks

> So enhancement PVP rotation is pretty much same and PVE. It's more about situational use of CD and spells. So lets bring some suggestions here. Then we could think about them and possibility to code it in to rotation.
> 
> 
> When PQR 2.20 will be stable it probably would allow to automatically relocate Capacitor Totem with Totemic Projection at your current target/focus target feet when charging time is right about to end.



I think it would have to be a mouse over thing, but totaly do able.
Edit: just found the 2.20 post and damn thats nifty. 



Also. Yes i know i probably broke the healing part, ill fix it give me an hour or so.
edit: whats not working about the healing profile, I just did some dailies and it worked fine.

----------


## tatakau

these were for me the best pvp profiles enhancement pre-mop maybe it's worth

https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...tions.xml?r=10
https://code.google.com/p/pqr-svn-pr...ities.xml?r=10

----------


## azergod

dont know if it should be like this but it only heals me when im really low on hp, it doesnt heal me when im like 80% hp, and leveling and questing, dailies and what not is kinda hard when it only heals u when ur like under 30% hp all the time

----------


## tatakau

> dont know if it should be like this but it only heals me when im really low on hp, it doesnt heal me when im like 80% hp, and leveling and questing, dailies and what not is kinda hard when it only heals u when ur like under 30% hp all the time


edit the ability --- Init ----



```
--Edit this number to change the percentage that you cast healing surge
hsHp = 60
```

----------


## Aziziel

> --- init -- file just cut and paste and remember to comment "--" out the old keybind you changed.
> 
> 
> For example you have this in the --init-- file
> 
> AoEKey = Isleftcontrolkeydown()
> -- = Isleftshiftkeydown()
> 
> 
> ...


Completely new to this, but is there any way to have the AoE/Cooldowns ect bound to keys other than left/right ctrl/alt/shift keys? ie: would it be possible to have Cooldown toggle bound to "E" and AoE toggle bound to 4 (not numpad 4)?

----------


## cpowroks

> Completely new to this, but is there any way to have the AoE/Cooldowns ect bound to keys other than left/right ctrl/alt/shift keys? ie: would it be possible to have Cooldown toggle bound to "E" and AoE toggle bound to 4 (not numpad 4)?



Nope or i would =/ theres no API calls for any other keys except for alt shift and control

----------


## NicodemusAtNIMH

using your enhance profile stops at enh-stormstrike until i hit the earthstrike then goes on until i have to do again, I feel its involved with the ascendance buff, I'm a low lvl alliance dwraf and using your profile, seems to work because if i don't have the spell it goes to what i have in the rotation just pause at that point until i hit the other spell then goes through the rotation as normal i guess.

----------


## casper200312

For some reason on Elegon last night Lava Lash was not being used at all on the boss but the pillars and the adds had no problem and the whole rotation would stop there until i would press the button for it other than that didnt have a single problem with it cpowroks thanks for a great profile

----------


## cpowroks

its a problem with the way PQR checks range with eleglon. You have to be deep in his hit box for it to work. Ill probaly just fix my data file and be like if target = eleglon then youre in range. or soemthing like that

----------


## Monkdos

I have a slight problem with the elemental DPS priorities, the script keeps using ascendance before fire ele and storm lash, essentially wasting 2 gcds of ascendance time at the start of a fight (this is when its left on automatic) I am getting around it by leaving cds on manual but it would be nice to see a fix

----------


## cpowroks

Hm, i can try adding a spell delay. I know as enhance its not that big of a deal because you'll only get 2 storm strikes but as ele you could be missing out as much as 3 lava bursts.

----------


## gamingjunkie

Any new updates or any progress on a resto profile?

----------


## tatakau

Has anyone managed to fix the elegon bug? it continues not attacking the boss with some abilities

----------


## Biobob23

I can not understand how to enable it
No file LUA

----------


## casper200312

I love the profiles that you have done for us and I thank you for all of your help. I was wondering if there would be a PVP profile in the future for everyone or is it just for PVE?

----------


## Debordes

Loving the profile, but I have on small request seeing as how I am utterly useless when it comes to any sort of coding.

I want the Non self healing enhance profile to cast healing rain at my location when I get five stacks of maelstrom, if anyone could do that for me, or tell me how to, I would love you forever.

----------


## cpowroks

> Loving the profile, but I have on small request seeing as how I am utterly useless when it comes to any sort of coding.
> 
> I want the Non self healing enhance profile to cast healing rain at my location when I get five stacks of maelstrom, if anyone could do that for me, or tell me how to, I would love you forever.


i could add it in but it would require another hotkey, untill PQR 3.0. Im trying to hold out on updating the profile untill its released.

I just finished this teir (My guild just killed heroic Sha, Yay!) I have a list of improvement that i want to make and add. just to list a few:

Add a purge list (example Healing buff on Protectors)
More logic for AoE aka dont lava lash if no Flame shock if in aoe mode
code clean up

----------


## cpowroks

if you have any suggestions or changes you would like made just post them here.

----------


## triggersad

i do not know whats wrong..but today during regular sha in terrace, when trying to kill the terror spawns the elemental shaman rotation was not working at all.

----------


## Miscr

I know its simple, but I had it happen. Somehow I had switched Specs and didn't know it.

----------


## cpowroks

> i do not know whats wrong..but today during regular sha in terrace, when trying to kill the terror spawns the elemental shaman rotation was not working at all.


I know i fixed this on the enhance profile but probably never fixed it on the elemental one. give me a few hours and ill push out an update with alot of fixes including that one.

----------


## triggersad

oh sweet, thanks bro

----------


## cpowroks

Updated Enhance and Ele profiles.

----------


## casper200312

Is there any way that you can make a pvp profile for enhancement please?

----------


## froggystyle

Was wondering did ya run elemental at all through ya hardmodes old guildie just gave me a 501ilvl elemental and i have no clue but was gonna try to join a top teir if icould find a good routine new to pqr mainly ever used HB .. just wonderin if ya had any logs i could see more then willing to send a descent donation if it can keep me above purple on epeen

----------


## cpowroks

Na, i was enhance. My profile should give a near perfect rotation for ele. if you need any tips and tricks for fights though just pm me your Skype and i can give you a run down of the fight to maximize your DPS

----------


## tatakau

this is my rotation and gives me more dps than the default one hope its helpful to anyone.

please share yours, if you think it's better than mine or the default one

----------


## Sevve3

Still having a hard time attacking the terror spawns on Sha.

It won't auto attack them as ele, but once I get the rotation going manually, it will take over till it lava burst procs and then it'll just stop.

Nevermind, this week it works perfectly on Sha now. Still the issue with it always wanting to use up the lvava burst proc without a flameshock.

----------


## Kaylo

> this is my rotation and gives me more dps than the default one hope its helpful to anyone.
> 
> please share yours, if you think it's better than mine or the default one


Hey, you can do more dps by putting Unleash Elements at the top. Talents that should be used for general fights are Echo Of the Elements and Unleashed Fury. UE should always be used on CD for more LB damage(30% extra) and static shock. It also better opener if you go for AoE or wanna spread your FS from the start to a second target with that extra dmg from unleashing FT.

I dont how you handle it but you get a huge dps boost if you handle the cooldowns by yourself according to the situation. Using all at once is a rally bad i idea in my mind. When it comes to a burst phase you can click the spells on your own on actionbar. Spirit Wolves has to be popped when you have your Agi/AP proccs up to do more dps. Wait and pop them until you have a decent amount of extra agi/ap, it also has to be out to benefit from Hero/Bloodlust. Fire Elemental on the other hand is dynamic. If it is out and you get for example a trinket boost with extra Agi, your Fire Ele will also get the boost. When it fades from you it also fades from Fire Ele. So its not Dependent on your current proccs when it should be cast. The only thing to think about is how long it can stay on the boss and if you are using glyph or not. Its better to save it if there is a phase transistion and if you wait a moment you can have it up for 40+ secs instead of 10 secs. Or if there are more mobs up and it can AoE. Fire Ele is a huge dps boost when used correctly. Stormlash should be used when the raid need it the most, Most often at the start of the fight and in the end for burst. Or a phase where you have problem killing an add in time. Seconds in timing for yourself and raid matter a lot when it comes to these CDs and imo shouldnt just press and release all if you are serious.
Since PQR is just spamming abilities you cant just click with mouse on a spell on actionbar to make it cast. You can counter this by making a new spell and put it above all abilities( Not my code, I copied it from someone a long time ago and i forgot who)



```
if IsMouseButtonDown(1) and GetMouseFocus() ~= nil and not IsMouseButtonDown(2) then
       if GetMouseFocus():GetName() ~= nil then 
          RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 0")
          RunMacroText("/click "..GetMouseFocus():GetName()) 
          RunMacroText("/console Sound_EnableSFX 1")
          return true
    end
end
```

What it does is it pauses the rotation when left mouse button is down which gives you the ability to click any actionbar spell and it will go off as the next spell. Also very important for fast purging etc. If you want to cast a spell not in the profile just click and hold it down with left mousebutton until it has been cast and let go and the rotation will continue.

Also about AoE, cpoworks has said he is working on it. Its not good at all unless you change a few things. It cant open with AoE since flame shock is so far down, it takes time before it will spread when Lava Lash is before it. Fire Nova is to far down. It only AoE "occasionally". If you want to go all out you need to change those. If you want light aoe you can click fire nova yourself on the actionbar when using above code. If there is 2-3 targets you still want to cleave but not do aoe with fire nova, I changed the cooldown key to toggle the LB spam to CL spam intead for cleave.

A modified version of Cpo's profile can look something like this: http://puu.sh/1L8Hl
Really good single target dps
It can cleave
It can start with AoE

All the "double" spells are cause i'm not good at coding but it does get the job done. Same spells under different conditions. Can most likely improve a lot but just sharing what i think you can do to improve your dps since you asked.

----------


## tatakau

> Hey, you can do more dps by putting Unleash Elements at the top. Talents that should be used for general fights are Echo Of the Elements and Unleashed Fury. UE should always be used on CD for more LB damage(30% extra) and static shock. It also better opener if you go for AoE or wanna spread your FS from the start to a second target with that extra dmg from unleashing FT.
> 
> I dont how you handle it but you get a huge dps boost if you handle the cooldowns by yourself according to the situation. Using all at once is a rally bad i idea in my mind. When it comes to a burst phase you can click the spells on your own on actionbar. Spirit Wolves has to be popped when you have your Agi/AP proccs up to do more dps. Wait and pop them until you have a decent amount of extra agi/ap, it also has to be out to benefit from Hero/Bloodlust. Fire Elemental on the other hand is dynamic. If it is out and you get for example a trinket boost with extra Agi, your Fire Ele will also get the boost. When it fades from you it also fades from Fire Ele. So its not Dependent on your current proccs when it should be cast. The only thing to think about is how long it can stay on the boss and if you are using glyph or not. Its better to save it if there is a phase transistion and if you wait a moment you can have it up for 40+ secs instead of 10 secs. Or if there are more mobs up and it can AoE. Fire Ele is a huge dps boost when used correctly. Stormlash should be used when the raid need it the most, Most often at the start of the fight and in the end for burst. Or a phase where you have problem killing an add in time. Seconds in timing for yourself and raid matter a lot when it comes to these CDs and imo shouldnt just press and release all if you are serious.
> Since PQR is just spamming abilities you cant just click with mouse on a spell on actionbar to make it cast. You can counter this by making a new spell and put it above all abilities( Not my code, I copied it from someone a long time ago and i forgot who)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMouseButtonDown(1) and GetMouseFocus() ~= nil and not IsMouseButtonDown(2) then
> ...


thank you very much for your reply, you helped me a lot to understand how this works +5rep to you

----------


## cpowroks

i have weakauras for my trinket procs and most of the time i wait to toggle my CDS when i have them up. Thats why CDs are toggable and disabled by default. I have seemed to fixed the AoE problem (Lava lash before FS) by 1 pulling Flame shock above lavalash and 2 making it so it wont cast lavalash while in aoe mode if theres no flame shock on the target. I could probaly bump the priority of fire nova because some times it could be delayed because of a stormstrike or earthshock.

Im also thinking about making a mouse over flame shock for fights like heroic sha of fear where theres alot of adds and lavalash cleave wont spread fs to all of the targets. but it would only be active in AoE mode or soemthing.

----------


## Kaylo

Enhancement only(5.1)

I'm posting my modified version because I got requests doing it. I modded it for myself and thats how it is released. I'm posting random comments(some included in previous post) and thoughts below but keep in mind its only to explain why I chose to do things a bit different from original profile. If it's not for you, dont use it.

You have to click shamanistic rage and astral shift yourself. I like it better not popping both that the same time and the ability to choose. Lots of times where its better to use them separately to survive burst dmg even if astral shift is only every 2 minutes.
It does not have healthstone support at low hp cause i personally dont want it auto used when low hp. Quick example are Empress(heroic mode) where people chaining raid Cooldowns to survive heavy dmg bursts. People communicate and say what raid cooldowns are used each explosion. You will get low but you will survive and get healed. If something goes wrong and you arent topped off you need to either heal yourself or use a stone for it. I prefer to keep the dps and use a stone. So sometimes its better to use a stone at high hp to get topped off and ready for new dmg rather than popping right after dmg hit and you are still alive. By waste i mean putting it on cooldown so you cant use it in a situation where it would benefit you more.
As I wrote in a previous post you can click spells on your actionbars. Rotation is paused while left mousebutton is down. I personally really like it this way. Try it and you will find out what i mean. If its not for you just remove it. It also includes trinket and engi gloves. If you dont have Engi you can remove it.
One more thing about the CDs. Spirit Wolves are a dps boost but dont forget they also heal you(more heals with glyph). It's not always about dps. There are fights where I save my wolves just so I can use them for healing(incl glyph) instead of dps. Shamanistic rage and Astral shift is always my first choice to negate dmg but sometimes need a boost to get HP back. One example is Lei Shi get away phase in heroic. Massive dmg, personally use Ancestral Guidance with Acendance when possible to help the healers. That toggle CDs still has a pre-determined order which doesnt always fit my situation so I prefer to pop them manually where i find they can do most good for me and the raid.

Single target dps is from EJ:



```
0	 ST_0	 Searing Totem with 0 ticks remaining
1	 EB	 Elemental Blast if specced into it (hardcast)
2	 UE_EF	 Unleash Elements if spec into Unleashed Fury
3	 MW5_LB	 Maelstrom Weapon x5 stacks + Lightning Bolt
4	 SS	 Stormstrike//Stormblast
5	 LL	 Lava Lash with 5 Searing Flame stacks
6	 UE	 Unleash Elements
7	 MW>3_LB_UF	 Maelstrom Weapon >3 stacks + Lightning Bolt and UF debuff up
8a	 FS_UEF	 Flame Shock if the Unleash Flame buff is present and FS is about to drop (glyphed FS)
8b	 FS_UEF	 Flame Shock if the Unleash Flame buff is present, even though there might be seconds left (unglyphed FS)
9	 ES	 Earth Shock
10	 SW	 Spirit Wolves//Feral Spirit
11	 EE	 Earth Elemental
12	 MW>1_LB	 Maelstrom Weapon >1 stacks + Lightning Bolt
13	 ST	 Searing Totem (with x ticks remaining, set in sim)
```


Optimal talents for the roations are Echo Of Elements and Unleashed fury. Use Glyph of Flame Shock. If you cant have your Fire Elemental up for 1 minute in the fight use the Glyph.

Enhancement rotation changed when MoP was released. I'm glad Cpo finally changed UE after my post but Lightning Bolt should still be higher up. The profile could have done a bunch more dps from first release with those two getting different prio.

Use AoE with 4 or more mobs. 
Toggle Chain Lightning key for cleave 2-3 targets. Glyph CL if there is a fight with 4 or more mobs to hit.
No support for Magma totem yet.
Solo rotation is the same as the others except it will use healing surge on 5 stacks instead of LB and it wont cast searing totem. Searing totem is a dps boost but solo doing dailies etc i find it more in the way than useful. You can add it in if you want.
Fs Prio rotation is the the ones i use the most myself but also sometimes switch priority a bit. I recommend using this one. For 1 target only have FS below LL in rotation.
Enh Standard is roation based from EJ. This one is a bit situational. I prefer the rotation above. This rotation includes LB's below 4 stacks. It not always good casting it depending on how many stacks vs how close a new spell coming off CD is. If a spell is close to come off CD castinf with few stacks can be a decrease so thats why I dont always use it.

I did some cleanup for the release and I broke Flame Shock(only use when UF is up) so it will occasionally cast FS without UF up. I can fix it if it turns out people like my modified version.


Except modified Cpo profile i also copied some code from Xelper, Sheuron and I forgot the name of the guy I got the Mouseclick code from.

KayloEnh_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml
KayloEnh_SHAMAN_Rotations.xml

----------


## triggersad

iv noticed in the new elemental shaman rotation (after the update)..when using chain lightning (left shift) lava burst is casted as soon as it procs,
this in fact probably kills the aoe rotation for ele shamans.

so if you could fix this cpo it would be appreciated.

----------


## Sevve3

> iv noticed in the new elemental shaman rotation (after the update)..when using chain lightning (left shift) lava burst is casted as soon as it procs,
> this in fact probably kills the aoe rotation for ele shamans.
> 
> so if you could fix this cpo it would be appreciated.


It's actually incredibly nice to have happen.

----------


## triggersad

> It's actually incredibly nice to have happen.


really?
if there are 4 or more monsters isnt it a dps loss?

----------


## cpowroks

yeah i can change it, I only did it so i could tunnel lava bursts into the boss while cleaving. ill just make a new ability that just tunnels CL and no fs/lavaburst.

----------


## cpowroks

ok its up, just put the AoE 4+ above flame shock and if you want to go back put the AoE 1-3 below flame shock

----------


## cpowroks

@Kaylo

I have a list that i want to add into my rotation:
-Add magma totem support if im in melee range of the target
-Mouseover Flame shock(Mostly for heroic sha or stoneguards or garalon any fight that you cant lava lash cleave FS)
-some how add 2 AoE modes 1) 1-2 targets fire nova with LB (Or if adds with flame shock or out of rage Ex. heroic sha) 2) 4+ with Chain light (Avrey does this on his ret profile but it requires 2 hot keys and i only want to use 1 so i will have to think of soemthing.)
-Add purge support for protectors/other fights (mostly so i can be lazy in raids)

Also, im 100% sure UE has been at the top of the rotation since release but i do agree LB 5+ could be higher

----------


## Kaylo

> @Kaylo
> Also, im 100% sure UE has been at the top of the rotation since release but i do agree LB 5+ could be higher


I'm glad we could agree on something  :Smile: .

Anyways sorry but I have to correct you on UE. Linking pics to 2 of your previous MoP versions of you enhancement profile. UE is not at the top in either of them.




EDIT: I'm not trying to start a war, I'm just backing up my comment. Moving on to continue to talk about enhancement profiles and all that matters right now.

----------


## Sevve3

Another quick gripe,

Current ELE profile still doesn't seem to attack the terror spawns ( Even though you've added them ) on sha in terrace of endless springs. That, and for some reason last night on heroic empress it was consuming lava burst procs without flameshock on some of the adds .. resulting in a theoretical dps loss,

----------


## cpowroks

> I'm glad we could agree on something .
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm not trying to start a war, I'm just backing up my comment. Moving on to continue to talk about enhancement profiles and all that matters right now.



those are really old versions. If i remember correctly vers 5-6 where my first MoP revisions and with the realease of 2.0 UE was at the top.

Anyways it really doesnt matter.


Also Sevve3, I don't know what is causing your problems. I use exact same function in my enhance and elemental profiles that attack mobs that pqr wouldn't normally attack and i know the dread spawns work on the enhance profile because i was padding when we stooped DPS on heroic sha while waiting for the fearless buff. And about your Lava burst problem. There might be a problem with my Lava burst (Moving) spell. Ill check it in a sec.

----------


## Captncrunch

> Hey, you can do more dps by putting Unleash Elements at the top. Talents that should be used for general fights are Echo Of the Elements and Unleashed Fury. UE should always be used on CD for more LB damage(30% extra) and static shock. It also better opener if you go for AoE or wanna spread your FS from the start to a second target with that extra dmg from unleashing FT.
> 
> I dont how you handle it but you get a huge dps boost if you handle the cooldowns by yourself according to the situation. Using all at once is a rally bad i idea in my mind. When it comes to a burst phase you can click the spells on your own on actionbar. Spirit Wolves has to be popped when you have your Agi/AP proccs up to do more dps. Wait and pop them until you have a decent amount of extra agi/ap, it also has to be out to benefit from Hero/Bloodlust. Fire Elemental on the other hand is dynamic. If it is out and you get for example a trinket boost with extra Agi, your Fire Ele will also get the boost. When it fades from you it also fades from Fire Ele. So its not Dependent on your current proccs when it should be cast. The only thing to think about is how long it can stay on the boss and if you are using glyph or not. Its better to save it if there is a phase transistion and if you wait a moment you can have it up for 40+ secs instead of 10 secs. Or if there are more mobs up and it can AoE. Fire Ele is a huge dps boost when used correctly. Stormlash should be used when the raid need it the most, Most often at the start of the fight and in the end for burst. Or a phase where you have problem killing an add in time. Seconds in timing for yourself and raid matter a lot when it comes to these CDs and imo shouldnt just press and release all if you are serious.
> Since PQR is just spamming abilities you cant just click with mouse on a spell on actionbar to make it cast. You can counter this by making a new spell and put it above all abilities( Not my code, I copied it from someone a long time ago and i forgot who)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if IsMouseButtonDown(1) and GetMouseFocus() ~= nil and not IsMouseButtonDown(2) then
> ...


Wow I didn't realize that you could change the spell priority order this way, I thought it was just to remove and add abilities to rotations,......

----------


## Debordes

I am in love with the Enhance profile, please oh please keep it updated. +rep

----------


## cpowroks

I dont know if i updated the files in my dropbox but i added a purge function, makes protectors easy mode. (Basically means i can super lazy during farm)

----------


## cpowroks

it still does, make sure in the --- init --- file "OldAoE = false"

----------


## cpowroks

yeah you have to be in combat for it to work now

----------


## Guinness

Why not just start with a Chain Lightning cast?

----------


## TotalRecall

ya.....i think i'm a moron....but how do i get this to work with no data file......

----------


## Ninjaderp

^ you dont need any datafile to run these profiles.

----------


## cpowroks

^

also im in he process of adding more slash commands to my profile. For example

/aoecl on will use CL in aoe mode with 5 stacks
and
/aoecl off will use lightning bolt in aoe mode with 5 stacks

another one i may add is combine the healing profile in with the main profile and just use slash commands to enable to disable it.

Expect this build in a day or so and ill make sure to post all the slash commands on the first post.

----------


## Kaylo

Looking forward to the updates. I like the idea of adding a bunch of slash commands. Lack of hotkeys and we dont have to type it each time. We can make a macro with each command, put them on actionbar and just click whatever mode we want. Makes it much more customizable. I like it and again looking foward to it. havent been able to test your new enh profile yet but I like the auto purge for lazy people. Just one thing though. My own thoughts only and might just make it worse but any chance of adding a small delay for the purge. Auto purge immediately each time can look a bit suspicious unless a GCD already started so its already on a small delay. I dont know any number but atleast 0.2 secs so you look human. Its just a thought and i havent tried it yet.

----------


## cpowroks

i only have purge set up for protectors in ToES and it has to be immediant or it will heal. I tested it for ele and it works flawlessly just ahvent gotten to testing it for enhance because enhance has way more globals then ele it might be a problem.

----------


## triggersad

> i only have purge set up for protectors in ToES and it has to be immediant or it will heal. I tested it for ele and it works flawlessly just ahvent gotten to testing it for enhance because enhance has way more globals then ele it might be a problem.


what are you purging on protectors...the heal buff they get?

----------


## cpowroks

Yes, its really important on heroic.

I can also add other buffs to purge off just havent thought of any yet

----------


## K1ngp1n

does your elemental profile only work at lvl90?

----------


## Kaylo

> Yes, its really important on heroic.
> 
> I can also add other buffs to purge off just havent thought of any yet


Things that comes to mind. Heroic Spirit Kings shield of darkness on Zian, Wind Lord Mel'jarak quickening. Purge boss or maybe have it purge target and/or focus if somoene else is doing boss and you want to dispell adds.

----------


## triggersad

Hmm..this probably extra work...but if u want to make ur ele profile leet u should add aoe support. 

Which honestly isn't much..but for those elemental shamans out there. Will give the extra boost to be top tier
For 2 enemies:
keep Flame Shock on both of them;
maintain you single-target rotation on one of them, replacing Lightning Bolt with Chain Lightning;
replace Searing Totem with Magma Totem.

For 3 enemies:
keep Magma Totem up;
keep Flame Shock up on all three of them (though you can keep it on only one, to keep the rotation simple);
cast Earth Shock at 7 stacks of Lightning Shield;
spam Chain Lightning.

For 4 or 5 enemies, spam Chain Lightning.

For 6 or more enemies:
keep Magma Totem up;
use Thunderstorm on cooldown;
use Earthquake on cooldown;
spam Chain Lightning.

I got this data from icy veins..honestly..I could potentially make this my self

----------


## cpowroks

> Hmm..this probably extra work...but if u want to make ur ele profile leet u should add aoe support. 
> 
> Which honestly isn't much..but for those elemental shamans out there. Will give the extra boost to be top tier
> For 2 enemies:
> keep Flame Shock on both of them;
> maintain you single-target rotation on one of them, replacing Lightning Bolt with Chain Lightning;
> replace Searing Totem with Magma Totem.
> 
> For 3 enemies:
> ...



the only problem this this is, Im limited to the amount of keys and where the keys are, I could incorporate this AoE method but i would need atleast 3 keys to do so(single target key, AoE2-3/AoE4(toggable key like in avrey's ret profile) then a earthquake key)

when PQR 3 comes out i should be able to bind other keys, like f1-f3 or something then have those be my aoe keys. Or this problem can be done with slash commands that im incorporating into my enhance profile but still that would be clunky and not smooth at all having to type /aoemode x everytime theres a change in the situation.

----------


## Sevve3

> does your elemental profile only work at lvl90?


It will yes, as long as you remove the skills you have not learned yet from the rotation. ( leveled my horde ele shammy from 71-90 with this profile )


cpo, I've recently switched from manually doing my rotation and being 2-5th on dps to using this and now being 1-3rd .. was wondering if you had any tips and tricks for most bosses. Specifically when would be the best time to pop cd's / talents / glyphs etc.

Cheers in advance

----------


## Kaylo

> I dont know if i updated the files in my dropbox but i added a purge function, makes protectors easy mode. (Basically means i can super lazy during farm)


Downloaded from dropbox but cant find any purge function. Both ele and enh profiles was last updated Jan 4th in that zip file from dropbox. I'd like to try the version with purge.

----------


## js1974

Windwalker Feedback.

I'm sure a lot of these you know about so I'll just post my thoughts and ways you can improve the rotation DPS if you want to.

Fists of Fury - Currently you use no logic to check when to use fof other than cooldowns being on or off. Since you only want to use it to pool energy there is no reason to use it on CD.

Xuen - Best to use him tied with Buffs, the most common would be using it when you have Tigereye Brew active.

Energizing Brew - For some reason it skips a lot of times it should use it and I'm not exactly sure why I'll look further into it and see if I can figure anything out for sure.

Over a 20 min DPS session on a target dummy using ilevel 496 gear

76,104 DPS 94.2 million damage done.

Approximately 14-16k DPS & 25 million damage behind where it could be.

I know you are in current alpha phase so good luck with w/e adjustments you choose to make!

----------


## cpowroks

i just updated them. I forgot what i changed and stuff ill try to come up with a changelog later.

----------


## cpowroks

> Windwalker Feedback.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of these you know about so I'll just post my thoughts and ways you can improve the rotation DPS if you want to.
> 
> Fists of Fury - Currently you use no logic to check when to use fof other than cooldowns being on or off. Since you only want to use it to pool energy there is no reason to use it on CD.
> 
> Xuen - Best to use him tied with Buffs, the most common would be using it when you have Tigereye Brew active.
> 
> Energizing Brew - For some reason it skips a lot of times it should use it and I'm not exactly sure why I'll look further into it and see if I can figure anything out for sure.
> ...



I havent messed with my windwalker profile in a longggggg time. im sure there are alot better ones out there.

----------


## Sevve3

How would one go about adding a purge functon for spirirt kings ? I tried manually adding it .. which somehow caused the whole PQR rotation to stop functioning.

----------


## Aleksonfire

> the only problem this this is, Im limited to the amount of keys and where the keys are, I could incorporate this AoE method but i would need atleast 3 keys to do so(single target key, AoE2-3/AoE4(toggable key like in avrey's ret profile) then a earthquake key)
> 
> when PQR 3 comes out i should be able to bind other keys, like f1-f3 or something then have those be my aoe keys. Or this problem can be done with slash commands that im incorporating into my enhance profile but still that would be clunky and not smooth at all having to type /aoemode x everytime theres a change in the situation.


You could also go check out Nova_Pause() in the nova data file. You'd have to incorporate it a different way though. I'll think about a good way to. It allows you to do multi buttons for example Lshift + Rshift. I think if you made one of your current hotkeys a pause button, you could use that as your modifier + combo button to activate different modes.

----------


## Kaylo

> How would one go about adding a purge functon for spirirt kings ? I tried manually adding it .. which somehow caused the whole PQR rotation to stop functioning.


I added it manually and it works for me.
The comma's are very important. You can add as many as you want. Even stuff to purge in pvp if you want.
Add a comma after each spellid except the last spell. Getting a comma wrong can stop the rotation.



```
local purgeThis2 = {
117283, -- Corrupted water (Protectors)
122149, -- Quickening (Wind Lord)
117697 -- Shield of Darkness (Spirit Kings)
}


if UnitExists("target") then
for i=1, #purgeThis2 do
if UnitBuffID("target", purgeThis2[i]) ~= nil
and PQR_IsOutOfSight("target", 0.1) == false
and IsSpellInRange("Purge", "target") == 1 then
CastSpellByID(370, "target")
end
end
end
```

----------


## kevinnash79

WTB a enhancement PVP profile

----------


## cpowroks

> WTB a enhancement PVP profile



how much?


(10char)

----------


## Sevve3

> I added it manually and it works for me.
> The comma's are very important. You can add as many as you want. Even stuff to purge in pvp if you want.
> Add a comma after each spellid except the last spell. Getting a comma wrong can stop the rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> local purgeThis2 = {
> 117283, -- Corrupted water (Protectors)
> ...



Ah the comma's.Thank you so much, been stumped for ages.

----------


## cpowroks

Hmm, the thread just lost 9 posts randomly. ANYWAYS i was extreamly bored so i started working on my enhance pvp profile. I was testing it last night and its pretty damn good, right now im just in the process of improving the logic.

----------


## Kezzin86

I'm excited to see the results!

----------


## cpowroks

Check out my enhance pvp profile on my other thread.
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...hance-pvp.html ([PQR] Enhance PvP)

----------


## snopoke

Any updates to the ele shammy profile? I am still at 2.1.1 is there a new one?

----------


## snopoke

Bump... just wondering if there is an update with Purge added???

----------


## snopoke

Cpo... can you add this to your code and make a hot key so we can enable it before the Amber Shaper fight???

--Amber Shaper


if UnitExists("boss1") then
local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("boss1"):sub(6,10), 16)
if npcID == 62511 then --Amber Shaper
local reshapeLife = UnitDebuffID("player", 122370)

if reshapeLife then
--Player is mind controlled.
local playerCasting = UnitCastingInfo("player")
local amberExplosion = GetSpellInfo(122402)
local struggleForControl = GetSpellInfo(122395)
local amberStrike = GetSpellInfo(122389)
local breakFree = GetSpellInfo(123060)
local playerWisdom = UnitPower("player", 10) --"Wisdom" power.

if playerWisdom <= 8 then
RunMacroText("/cast "..breakFree)
end

if UnitExists("boss2") then
--62711
local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("boss2"):sub(6,10), 16)
if npcID == 62711 then
local bossCasting = UnitCastingInfo("boss2")
if bossCasting == amberExplosion then
--boss is casting.
RunMacroText("/cast "..amberStrike)
else
if playerCasting == amberExplosion then
RunMacroText("/cast "..struggleForControl)
end
end
end
else
if playerCasting == amberExplosion then
RunMacroText("/cast "..struggleForControl)
end
end

end
end
end

----------


## imdasandman

> Cpo... can you add this to your code and make a hot key so we can enable it before the Amber Shaper fight???
> 
> --Amber Shaper
> 
> 
> if UnitExists("boss1") then
> local npcID = tonumber(UnitGUID("boss1"):sub(6,10), 16)
> if npcID == 62511 then --Amber Shaper
> local reshapeLife = UnitDebuffID("player", 122370)
> ...


Just have it as an ability... you don't need a hot key. The first thing this block of code does is look for if the mob you are attacking is amber shaper. If it is a different mob than it will return false and go to the next ability in your rotation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cpowroks

I just sold my account so updates will be far and in between. I will still support it but at its current state theres not much to do to improve them untill PQR 3.0 when i can add fancy stuff. I find making PQR profiles fun and a learning experence so i will always support my profiles.

Anyways thanks guys.


PS, These profiles should be 5.2 ready. You might need to change the priority list depending on what talents you use but there is no core rotation changes for elemental or enhance. I know i used my enhance profile on the PTR for the one build that there where off sets avilable.

----------


## Sevve3

> PS, These profiles should be 5.2 ready. You might need to change the priority list depending on what talents you use but there is no core rotation changes for elemental or enhance. I know i used my enhance profile on the PTR for the one build that there where off sets avilable.



Sad to hear you've sold your account cpo.

However, as for the core rotation, I'd argue it has somewhat changed. I see no mention of Ancestral swiftness / Elemental mastery talents in the code to replace Echo of the elements. ( For Enh )

----------


## cpowroks

Elem mastery is already coded in, I suppose i could add in NS really quick.

----------


## Enuma

Hello mate,

I recently discovered you Enhance shaman profiles and i really like them. They are fast and correct in rotation.
Its sad to see you go, but you probably have your own reasons, so i wish you best of luck  :Smile: 

Now, if its not an big issue, i would like to suggest/ask you to add something to enhance profiles.
*Totemic Recall* support as selective part of rotation, or add it in default rotation. - Reason is that profile will not cast new totem before old one expire, even if its OOR.
*Add Magma Totem* support as selective part of AoE rotation, or add it in default AoE rotation. - Its not used at all, even on 7+ mobs, which should be the case, all above 5+ mobs (i prefer 3+ mobs) is DPS increase when Magma totem is down over Searing totem. Im having issues in dropping it in game or its replaced by profile it self with searing totem.

I tried to find it and add it my self since you no longer do regular updates to profiles so i didnt wanted to bother you, but im pretty much noobster in PQR codding so i had no luck.

Thank you in advance for any reply/help.  :Smile:

----------


## mrkebo

How do I trigger the rotation for more than 1-3 adds for the elemental profile?

----------


## ev0

Thanks for the update for 5.2, I really enjoy this profile. Is there a chance for a hotkey for purge? Thanks

----------


## Doc3000i

Hows the Monk profile going?

----------


## ditusjack

Hi, i download your profiles from https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34600079/Profiles.zip

I tried to load the elemental profile but when i press Alt-X in game PQR simply stop responding, and the profile don't load.

I just put the profiles in the PQR folder the way they came (already a profiles folder) i'm using the PQI addon, maybe i'm doing something wrong?

*EDIT:* Solved, simply restart my machine(wut?) and it worked.

Sorry to bother you guys.

----------


## Sevve3

How would one add this mob to the attack list ? Living Fluid - NPC - World of Warcraft

Currently it does nothing, I've tried to add it by adding this: "Living Fluid" } to the end of the local mob list, but it hasn't helped as of yet.

----------


## Kaylo

> How would one add this mob to the attack list ? Living Fluid - NPC - World of Warcraft
> 
> Currently it does nothing, I've tried to add it by adding this: "Living Fluid" } to the end of the local mob list, but it hasn't helped as of yet.


What profile are you trying to add this to? ele or enh

Would be easier if you pasted a bit longer code to see how the new code continues from the old. My first guess is you maybe missed a COMMA after the name that is before your "Living Fluid".
You need to seperate all names with a COMMA each time except the last name. Example:



```

"Ice Tomb", "Twilight Sapper", "Dreadlord Debilitator", "Living Fluid" } 


```

Notice the comma after each name except the last one.

----------


## Sevve3

Hey thanks for the reply Kaylo,

This would be for Enh, currently I have -



```

"Dreadlord Debilitator", "Blistering Tentacle", "Young Egg of Ji-Kun", "Mature Egg of Ji-Kun", "Living Fluid" } 


```

And it does not seem to work correctly, the rotation picks back up while we're on the boss no problem. However, refuses once again to work once on the adds.

----------


## Kaylo

> Hey thanks for the reply Kaylo,
> 
> This would be for Enh, currently I have -
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> "Dreadlord Debilitator", "Blistering Tentacle", "Young Egg of Ji-Kun", "Mature Egg of Ji-Kun", "Living Fluid" } 
> ...


That looks alright to me. Sorry I dont have anything else.
I added Living Fluid myself during first reset after first pull when i noticed it didnt do the rotation on the adds. It worked for me after i added it like you did. I hope someone else can help you out.

----------


## Sevve3

> That looks alright to me. Sorry I dont have anything else.
> I added Living Fluid myself during first reset after first pull when i noticed it didnt do the rotation on the adds. It worked for me after i added it like you did. I hope someone else can help you out.


Horribly late to reply to this, but it worked perfectly after a system reboot, Guess that seems to be the norm if you edit in a mob for some reason. Anyway thanks for helping +r

----------

